# Improving the deer blind in southern Ohio



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I was on my way to the Ohio property when I spotted something on top of a can set out for trash day. I couldn't resist... I'm pretty sure my hunting buddy will be out of town until opening day. His first opportunity to hunt will be early morning. I wonder if he'll notice it in the dark since he approaches the blind from the little ridge it sets on.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m not sure what part of that entire red neck contraption you found in the trash?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That is hillbilly deluxe though.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

I angle is too low on the dish.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Muddy said:


> I’m not sure what part of that entire red neck contraption you found in the trash?


The blind was found in the trash a few years ago. I just keep stretching Harbor Freight tarps over the top...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

What the heck....as long as it works.....dumpster diving job sites I visited when working was productive for my woods


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Muddy said:


> I’m not sure what part of that entire red neck contraption you found in the trash?


Hey! That was highly engineered and only quality labor was used in construction. Meets all OSHA guidelines(in Lower Elbonia) And only one heat casualty during construction...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very nice..... makes me want to get the 2 boxes up the hill for guest ground indoor blinds


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> Very nice..... makes me want to get the 2 boxes up the hill for guest ground indoor blinds


Just don't plan it during one of the hottest Augusts in recent years. Its been a few years, but I'd have water in my boots at the end of the day. And it wasn't raining...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

At this point won't happen till after the season is done for me, with limit filled , 2 deer i didnt get anything done last winter into spring ...... this is a have to due this year


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice job. Hope its in the right place. I have deer change routes and my elevated stand was now worthless. I think I will put mine on wheels too, that's a great idea.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Ron Y said:


> Nice job. Hope its in the right place. I have deer change routes and my elevated stand was now worthless. I think I will put mine on wheels too, that's a great idea.


It covers a creek bottom that all the animals use to move between open fields. Deer, turkey, squirrels, coyotes, they all use the corridor. The blind is surrounded by oak and hickory trees.


----------

